

Can you get cp to give a progress bar like wget? - hollywoodcole
http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/

======
goofygrin
There was one in gentoo a while back with a -g option... It got removed from
cp source since someone didn't like it.

Man I'm a nerd.

------
cduan
I usually just background the cp and ls -l the source and destination files.
Not as pretty, but it works just as well.

------
ashu
'scp <user>@localhost:<src> <dst>' works reasonably well when I need it...

~~~
gaborcselle
Wouldn't that be much slower than using cp?

~~~
bayareaguy
I suppose it would depend on whether or not 'cp' would find itself disk-bound
in the same situation.

